# Feedback on Maui Plans



## hypnotiq (Jul 31, 2012)

So we are 5 weeks away from our 1st trip to Maui. 

We will be @ WKORVN from 9/7-9/14. We have a 4dr Wrangler rented for the week. It’s my gf and myself (24/33) and her parents (57/58). I don’t want to jam pack every day we are in Maui as this is supposed to be a relaxing trip too.  Not to mention we are headed to VGC 9/15-9/18. 

I’ve been searching and compiling information and I’m looking to get additional info on the below.


Turtles.  Is the best spot to snorkel and find turtles Maluaka Beach?  
Snorkeling Gear. Recommendation on best place to rent snorkeling gear for the week.
Luau. Recommendations for Luau? Is Old Lahaina Luau worth the $100/person cost? It’ll be 4 adults.
Summit of Haleakala. Is this worth getting up @ 3am to make the sunrise? 
On the off chance one was to propose in Maui, any recommendations on a good location?

Thanks!


----------



## LisaRex (Jul 31, 2012)

_Turtles.  Is the best spot to snorkel and find turtles Maluaka Beach?  _

I've found the best spot for turtles is Makena Beach, south of Wailea.  

_Snorkeling Gear. Recommendation on best place to rent snorkeling gear for the week._

Don't rent from the resort.  I think Boss Frog's is the best.  Lots of locations.

http://www.bossfrog.com/locations.php
_
Luau. Recommendations for Luau? Is Old Lahaina Luau worth the $100/person cost? It’ll be 4 adults.
_
There are others, but it's reportedly the best. And it's close to WKORV, and near a shuttle stop in Lahaina.  

_Summit of Haleakala. Is this worth getting up @ 3am to make the sunrise?_ 

Depends on if the weather is cooperating.  If it's rainy or overcast, no.  If it's sunny, then yes.  

_On the off chance one was to propose in Maui, any recommendations on a good location?_

Anywhere her parents aren't.  

Seriously, there are glorious beaches everywhere.  I'd pick a sunset and take a stroll.  Or you can do something formal, like hiring a chef to cook a dinner on the beach.  You could probably coordinate it to do it at the Old Lahaina Luau, but if you were my fiance, I'd kill you.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Jul 31, 2012)

Here is a link to a thread that discusses going to the top of Haleakala at sunrise...

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162522

P.S. - It you want a dramatic setting to propose... I would vote for Haleakala at sunset.  It won't matter if there are 12 of you, or just the two of you!


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jul 31, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> Turtles.  Is the best spot to snorkel and find turtles Maluaka Beach?
> There are a bunch of turtles just by the Sheraton that supposedly live there year round and easy to find. Lots of people snorkeling there
> Snorkeling Gear. Recommendation on best place to rent snorkeling gear for the week.
> $50 a set at Costco and you get the dry snorkel which is so much better. Costs more to rent than to buy. Worse case, leave it for another vacationer. I think there is a section like that here
> ...



Just so happens we'll probably be overlapping there as we have a reservation 9/2-9/9 at WKORV.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jul 31, 2012)

Get the book - Maui Revealed.  Many people have this book - and you are somewhat of a disadvantage without it.

Be careful not to lose the ring in the water or on the beach - happens a lot.
My friend proposed at the Red Sand beach in Hana.  We got married on Kapalua Beach during sunset (toes in the sand).

The most turtles will be found in 'Turtle Town' off of Little Beach (which is a clothing optional beach just north of Big Beach) - however, it is not a safe snorkle unless very experienced.  It is best to get there by boat instead.

I have seen turtles every time right off of the WKORV/N beach (patience and paying attention pays off) - plus (IMO) the WKORV/N has one of the best snorkling reefs (especially since you do not need to drive there...).

Honolua Bay (see inside cover of Maui Revealed) has some great snorkling as well - it is about 6 miles drive north from WKORV - a short walk and a swim thru muddy water at the start - but quite beautiful if (IF) sea conditions warrant.  It is discussed in the Maui Book.

We did not get up at 3am to see the sunset - but we did rent bikes from the Haleakala Bike Co and rode down from the top starting around 9-10am (we are in our mid-50s). Haleakala Bike Co allows you to come down on your own, but be careful and not crash/burn - not fun. Much also depends on weather - ours was perfect and never needed rain gear or coat.  If you do the 3am trek - do it early in the trip as you will be awake


----------



## willowglener (Jul 31, 2012)

Rent your snorkel gear from Snorkel Bob in Lahaina for the week (I think it's about $10 or $12). The price  is similar to a day's rental at the resort and they have better gear (and a fish identifier card). Snorkeling right out of the Westin is phenomenal. I would just spend time there instead of driving to another part of the island for turtles, unless if you take a boat trip to Molokini which is well worth the effort. They usually take you to a second spot to see turtles.

If you are going to Hakeakala, you can borrow some blankets from housekeeping the night before, and dress in layers. You will need them. It's freezing up there before sunrise and it warms up on your way back.

BTW, Aloha Mixed Plate is fantastic.


----------



## Eagle7304 (Aug 1, 2012)

Turtles.  Is the best spot to snorkel and find turtles Maluaka Beach?  

We saw a lot of turtles off the beach at WKORV-N
Also many turtles and fish at Honolua Bay...worth the trip!!!

Snorkeling Gear. Recommendation on best place to rent snorkeling gear for the week.

We always rent from Snorkel Bobs. They have prescription lenses, so that I can see under water. Just make sure you take your prescription with you

Luau. Recommendations for Luau? Is Old Lahaina Luau worth the $100/person cost? It’ll be 4 adults.

I would save the $400.00 unless you want to go to a luau. If you want to do a luau, then the Old Lahaina Luau is very good!!!

On the off chance one was to propose in Maui, any recommendations on a good location?

Merrimans in Kapalua!!! Our favorite restaurant or maybe Mama's Fishhouse


----------



## daventrina (Aug 1, 2012)

DavidnRobin said:


> Get the book - Maui Revealed.  ...


Get the book ... Worth every penny... 




hypnotiq said:


> Turtles.  Is the best spot to snorkel and find turtles Maluaka Beach?


Black Rock too and many other areas ....



hypnotiq said:


> Snorkeling Gear. Recommendation on best place to rent snorkeling gear for the week.


We rent from Maui Diving Scuba Center(Lahaina) Lahaina Divers(Lahaina) or Maui Dreams (Kihei)
Get good quality equipment...



hypnotiq said:


> Luau. Recommendations for Luau? Is Old Lahaina Luau worth the $100/person cost? It’ll be 4 adults.


Been to every other luau... because we usually get a significantly lower price.
May want to consider 'Ulalena instead/also...



hypnotiq said:


> Summit of Haleakala. Is this worth getting up @ 3am to make the sunrise?


At least once... First trip? May not have time... Best to go before your body adjusts to Hawaii time... Take warm stuff (cold on top in the morning).



hypnotiq said:


> On the off chance one was to propose in Maui, any recommendations on a good location?


Secret Beach, Black Rock, Old Airport Beach, Napili or Kapalua Beach ... at sunset...


----------



## hypnotiq (Aug 1, 2012)

Thanks for the info so far.

Any good sushi recommendations?


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Aug 1, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> Thanks for the info so far.
> 
> Any good sushi recommendations?



http://www.sanseihawaii.com/

This is the place to go to for sushi.  But don't go wearing a T-shirt and flip flops!


----------



## capjak (Aug 1, 2012)

Ferraro's Bar e Ristorante 

Four Seasons Resort

Maui at Wailea


Great Place to watch sunset, it is outside and has music/romatic and great food and if by chance someone were to.....well you know...


----------



## willowglener (Aug 3, 2012)

I second Sansei. They have one in Kapalua and one in Kihei. While their sushi is excellent, their specialty dishes are to die for.

I also love Roy's in Kahana.

There is a grocery store in Kahana that has fresh poke and fish for the grill.

It depends on your budget, the spa at Grand Wailea is a great experience. They have various little pools and have someone to scrub you down. I booked a 1-hr massage and spent 4 hours there.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 3, 2012)

willowglener said:


> It depends on your budget, the spa at Grand Wailea is a great experience. They have various little pools and have someone to scrub you down. I booked a 1-hr massage and spent 4 hours there.



I second this suggestion.  It's heaven!


----------



## Darwin (Aug 4, 2012)

I would suggest Ulalena also.  Did that with a family of 6.  Everyone enjoyed the show including our 6 year old.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 4, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> So we are 5 weeks away from our 1st trip to Maui.
> 
> We will be @ WKORVN from 9/7-9/14. We have a 4dr Wrangler rented for the week. It’s my gf and myself (24/33) and her parents (57/58). I don’t want to jam pack every day we are in Maui as this is supposed to be a relaxing trip too.  Not to mention we are headed to VGC 9/15-9/18.
> 
> ...



You sure you want the 4 of you packed into that Wrangler.  I'd recommend a 4-wheel-drive or all-wheel-drive standard size SUV, like the Grand Cherokee instead.  More comfortable and more room for the 4 of you and your gear for the day.  Just make sure that they don't give you a 2-wheel drive vehicle.

We just got back from 1-week on the Big Island and another week on Maui.  I rented an all-wheel drive Durango on Hawaii and a 4-wheel drive on Maui.  I was off-road a lot and never any problems.

When you get with-in 30-days of your trip, you can get great deals from Costco.  I paid $179/week, which included all taxes and fees, thru Costco.

Note that I'm familiar with both vehicles.  last year I traded-in my Wrangler Rubicon for a 2011 4-wheel-drive Grand Cherokee.  Luv-It.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> You sure you want the 4 of you packed into that Wrangler.  I'd recommend a 4-wheel-drive or all-wheel-drive standard size SUV, like the Grand Cherokee instead.  More comfortable and more room for the 4 of you and your gear for the day.  Just make sure that they don't give you a 2-wheel drive vehicle.


 I agree. My 21 year old son has a Wrangler and it is nice but I will not ride in the front seat, let alone in the back seat. A Grand Cherokee would be much more comfortable for your GF parents.  

We are at VGC the first week of September!:whoopie: 


Have a great time!


----------



## daventrina (Aug 4, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> You sure you want the 4 of you packed into that Wrangler. ...


I may not be that bad IF you happen to get a 4DR. Even then ... there isn't a lot of room for luggage...

Besides... there probably aren't many places on Maui where you would go that NEED the extra abilities of the Wrangler.



Darwin said:


> I would suggest Ulalena also.


Us too.  
Before spending the money to go to the spa...:ignore:


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Aug 4, 2012)

We have seen Ulalena twice.  It has been running for many years and we were a little disappointed after the most recent show.  It was NOT what we saw in the early years.

*Although the theatrical quality remains, the shows content has morphed over the years* as they updated the production.  Since its inception it has become much more of a political statement about victimization of the Hawaiian people, as opposed to a story simply celebrating the history and evolution of the Hawaiian culture.  It had become a bit too preachy and PC for our tastes.

As another option for an adult night out you may want to consider getting tickets to the magic show at *Warren and Annabelle's*.  You do not need to do dinner there if you want to eat elsewhere, but at least consider it for after dinner drinks, desert, and the show.

When we went it was terrific!  It will be some of the best magic you will ever see UP CLOSE, and you will be in tears laughing because the guys we saw were absolutely hysterical.  The pre show entertainment is great as well.

Just a thought for a plan B.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 4, 2012)

daventrina said:


> I may not be that bad IF you happen to get a 4DR. Even then ... there isn't a lot of room for luggage... (or a cooler, groceries, etc..)
> 
> (Good point about the luggage, for 4 people, to/from the airport.  )
> 
> Besides... there probably aren't many places on Maui where you would go that NEED the extra abilities of the Wrangler.



We went everywhere, and more, that the Wranglers and locals with their 4-wheel-drive pickups went.

Check-out this Jeep video showing the ground clearance of both vehicles, not much difference, just shorter wheelbase on the Wrangler.  They both go over the same terrain: 

http://www.jeep.com/trailrated/groundclearance.html


----------



## daventrina (Aug 4, 2012)

Ron98GT said:


> Check-out this Jeep video showing the ground clearance of both vehicles, not much difference, just shorter wheelbase on the Wrangler.  They both go over the same terrain:


There is a little more than ground clearance. Approach, departure and break-over angles are also critical. 

A Wrangler will go places the others won't.  However ... our Cherokee goes places that are scary enough. Like the Rubicon....



P7030314 by dntanderson, on Flickr

While we probably could have made it to this BI beach in Grand... we would have likely scraped something and it would have been a much more challenging drive. For the Wrangler it just crawled right through it.




P7290059y by dntanderson, on Flickr

Below is likely the most challenging road you'd travel on Maui toLa Perouse Bay.



P8060355y by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 5, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> So we are 5 weeks away from our 1st trip to Maui.
> 
> We will be @ WKORVN from 9/7-9/14. We have a 4dr Wrangler rented for the week. It’s my gf and myself (24/33) and her parents (57/58). I don’t want to jam pack every day we are in Maui as this is supposed to be a relaxing trip too.  Not to mention we are headed to VGC 9/15-9/18.
> 
> ...


Can't answer most of your questions... but the sunrise on Halekala..worth it on a CLEAR day. And bring a jacket. It's chilly at that elevation... Enjoy your trip to Maui!


----------



## daventrina (Aug 5, 2012)

PearlCity said:


> ... but the sunrise on Halekala..worth it on a CLEAR day.


There is a weather number to call and see what their guess is...


----------



## Quadmaniac (Aug 5, 2012)

singlemalt_18 said:


> We have seen Ulalena twice.  It has been running for many years and we were a little disappointed after the most recent show.  It was NOT what we saw in the early years.
> 
> *Although the theatrical quality remains, the shows content has morphed over the years* as they updated the production.  Since its inception it has become much more of a political statement about victimization of the Hawaiian people, as opposed to a story simply celebrating the history and evolution of the Hawaiian culture.  It had become a bit too preachy and PC for our tastes.



We got VIP tickets to it for attending a presentation and I would say it was a good thing that we got it for "free" as it was not worth what the "VIP" priced tickets were. We didn't even stay for the meet and greet with the cast afterwards. The show was interesting but something I wouldn't necessarily say it is a "must do or see". We should have taken the dinner gift certificate.


----------



## hypnotiq (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone and good point about the room in the Wrangler. I have two women (my gf and her mom) coming on this trip, so I suspect a lot of baggage. :rofl: 

I looked into the SUV on Costco and it definitely wasn't cheap. Waiting to hear back from Discount Hawaii Rentals.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 24, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> I looked into the SUV on Costco and it definitely wasn't cheap. Waiting to hear back from Discount Hawaii Rentals.


We have one with Alamo booked through Hawaiian for $460


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 25, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> Thanks everyone and good point about the room in the Wrangler. I have two women (my gf and her mom) coming on this trip, so I suspect a lot of baggage. :rofl:
> 
> I looked into the SUV on Costco and it definitely wasn't cheap. Waiting to hear back from .




I just checked Costco for your dates and I saw:

1. An Intermediate SUV from Alamo for $288/week.
2. A STD SUV from Budget for $356/week.

It doesn't look like any of the above are Jeep's nor are they 4x4 or all-wheel drive.  If it was me I'd stick with a Jeep Liberty/Grand-Cherokee and an all-wheel-drive/4X4.  One tip:  If you can avoid the counter and walk out to the lot, pick the vehicle you want, and proceed to the gate, you can usually get the vehicle you want for the best price.  The counter people will try to up-sell you and over-charge you.

If you have an iPhone, you can download the Discount Hawaii Rentals ap., which lets you check prices (real-time quotes) online without waiting for a real person to sent you an email with the price along with the reservation.


----------



## gwenco (Aug 25, 2012)

*Have the future in-laws get their own set of wheels!*



daventrina said:


> There is a little more than ground clearance. Approach, departure and break-over angles are also critical.
> 
> A Wrangler will go places the others won't.  However ... our Cherokee goes places that are scary enough. Like the Rubicon....
> 
> ...



We had a Wrangler for a full week on the BI and couldn't wait to get rid of it when our kids came in for the 2nd week. They are all "soft top sides" so you can't store anything inside. AND, another problem is the luggage issue. If you can, have the in-laws reserve a car and you guys use the jeep for other purposes. You don't need it on the road to Hana unless you take the southern route back on the return.  We stayed at the Westin Maui (non-timeshare) two summers ago and loved it!!! Enjoy and treat yourselves to the brunch in the a.m. and request a pool side table. Pricey but well worth it!


----------



## daventrina (Aug 26, 2012)

gwenco said:


> You don't need it on the road to Hana unless you take the southern route back on the return.


Probably not even for that ... We did it in a Toyota Corolla...


----------



## hypnotiq (Aug 26, 2012)

Got the quote back from Discount Hawaii Rentals. $342/week for Grand Cherokee. Didn't say if it was 4wd or not tho.

Prolly go that route regardless.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Aug 26, 2012)

daventrina said:


> Probably not even for that ... We did it in a Toyota Corolla...



Agreed, you probably need to go slower in a car because it does get a little bumpy on the back side of the Road to Hana. We usually go with a premium car or the one below and that gets us where we need to go.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 26, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> Got the quote back from Discount Hawaii Rentals (DHR) . $342/week for Grand Cherokee. Didn't say if it was 4wd or not tho.
> 
> Prolly go that route regardless.



What age are you?

What rental agency did they select?  In they email that they sent you, it should state the rental car company, the vehicle, the price, AND if it's a 4x4.

I just checked DHR on my iPhone using the DHR ap.  Assuming that you are between 25 and 55.  Also assuming that you are flying in/out of OGG,  I found the following: Thrifty rental, Grand Cherokee 4x4, $336.77 w/taxes. 

It's only $6 cheaper, but it is with Thrifty (who we rented with on 2 different island and got a 4x4 GC on 1 island and an all-wheel drive GC on the other), they do state Jeep GC, and they also state 4x4.  You could respond to the email that they sent you and request this Thrifty GC 4x4 offer.

They are slow to respond.

I know using Thrifty at OGG you can by-pass the counter, head straight out to the car lot, grab a 4x4, and go straight to the gate where the gate attendant will take care of your contract: that's what we did at OGG and at Kona.


By the way: for 55+ they want $367/week


----------



## hypnotiq (Aug 26, 2012)

33.

Yeah my quote was through thrifty too.  I did email them yesterday, waiting to hear back.

$6 is close enough.


----------



## Ron98GT (Aug 26, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> 33.
> 
> Yeah my quote was through thrifty too.  I did email them yesterday, waiting to hear back.
> 
> $6 is close enough.



If it's Thrifty it SHOULD state GC 4x4 then, check the email when they respond, like I said they are slow.  To me the most important thing would be the 4x4, not the $6.

When you pick the Jeep up, be care to check the drive-train.  Thrifty uses 2x4, 4x4, and all-wheel-drive GC's and Durango's.  Check the emblem on the rear lift-up gate.  If they have a 4x4 or all-wheel-drive Durango, grab-it.  That's what we had on the Big Island. It's roomier, since it's has the extra rear seat.  It had more options (luv toys).  and the 6-cyl had more more.

Good Luck 

One more thing about the GC's & Durango's.  If you have an iPhone bring your USB charger cable, so that you can plug your phone in.  Also, you can bring a thumb drive with music that you can upload to the HD or listen directly.


----------



## hypnotiq (Sep 6, 2012)

daventrina said:


> There is a weather number to call and see what their guess is...



Do you happen ot have it handy? 

We're all checked in for our flights. We leave in less than 24 hours...about time!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Sep 6, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> Do you happen ot have it handy?
> 
> We're all checked in for our flights. We leave in less than 24 hours...about time!



I hope you enjoy your trip to Maui as much as we always do.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 6, 2012)

hypnotiq said:


> Do you happen ot have it handy?
> 
> We're all checked in for our flights. We leave in less than 24 hours...about time!


Can't seem to find it. May have been replaced with this link

http://kopiko.ifa.hawaii.edu/html/msoweather.php

Have a great trip!


----------



## kristapb (Sep 10, 2012)

*If you want a luau*



hypnotiq said:


> So we are 5 weeks away from our 1st trip to Maui.
> 
> We will be @ WKORVN from 9/7-9/14. We have a 4dr Wrangler rented for the week. It’s my gf and myself (24/33) and her parents (57/58). I don’t want to jam pack every day we are in Maui as this is supposed to be a relaxing trip too.  Not to mention we are headed to VGC 9/15-9/18.
> 
> ...



and if you have never been to one, you should!  The women in the group, in particular will love it.  Old Lahaina is the best.  Yes, it's pricy, but worth it (once).


----------

